

Portal Puzzles by Valve - 3pt14159
http://kotaku.com/5484157/valves-portal-puzzle-so-far-the-files-recovered-from-aperture-science

======
romland
Wow to the puzzle solvers.

On a side note or two; I so loved this game. It was the first game in many
many years that I actually played to the end. In hindsight I also like the
fact that Valve has not oversold the (to be?) franchise. But now I am ready
for a sequel. There is a cake!

Now, all I need is time to actually play it...

~~~
trafficlight
That was the beauty. Portal wasn't a huge time sink. The whole game could be
completed in a few hours, but still had a great story and depth.

~~~
derefr
I think that says something about how games are being produced, versus how
they should be. One hour of quality, memorable gaming beats the hell out of 52
hours of rat killing, herb collecting and princess escorting. Yet the budget
of a game is directly proportional to the _amount_ of content you have to put
in, not its quality—the quality is inversely proportional to the amount of
time allowed to deliver each piece (so it hurts doubly to have to produce
more), and the experience level of the developers/writers/artists/etc (so it
hurts triply, since more content = more burn-out = more churn = less
experience on each new project.)

------
vital101
I love how they had to dial in to an old BBS. Valve never ceases to amaze me
with their creativity.

------
jcl
They also made a fun puzzle/teaser when they rolled out the first Portal game:

<http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=199757>

~~~
aquadoctorbob
Okay, I've had my surreal moment for the day. I was not expecting to see a
thread I made four years ago when I clicked that link.

------
dkokelley
After completing Portal I've been looking for a similar-quality game for a
while. Braid was decent, but I'm very excited about what Valve is cooking up
with a Portal sequel.

------
bemmu
I'm wishing for a multiplayer portal where I can eliminate others through
clever portal usage.

